# Where's the Zone Map



## roomette (Oct 3, 2010)

Where's the zone map on the new website?


----------



## BeckysBarn (Oct 3, 2010)

Not easy to find:

Redeem (tab at top of page)

Amtrak Travel (second blue line selection - after "most popular")

The first line has "details and conditions" link - brings up pop up box

Then the first dot point has "view zone map" link - brings up a very small zone map


----------



## acelafan (Oct 3, 2010)

BeckysBarn said:


> Not easy to find:
> 
> Redeem (tab at top of page)
> 
> ...


It seems harder to find now, here is a direct link:

https://amtrakguestrewards.com/zonemap


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 3, 2010)

If (with the end of the SDL loophole - via WAS), a trip from SDL to PDX or EMY would be 4 zones, they do not show a 4 zone rate. So would it still be 3 zones (35K), 2+2 zones (40K) or 3+1 zones (50K)?


----------



## RRrich (Oct 3, 2010)

I keep hoping that in the near future we will be able to book AGR trips beyond the simplest on the computer as we can book regular Amtrak trips.

I have a feeling that to do this AGR will have to figure out what rules they operate by and how to charge for trips.


----------



## Bigval109 (Oct 14, 2010)

RRrich said:


> I keep hoping that in the near future we will be able to book AGR trips beyond the simplest on the computer as we can book regular Amtrak trips.
> 
> I have a feeling that to do this AGR will have to figure out what rules they operate by and how to charge for trips.


So can you now get a 2 zone reward trip out of atlanta to sea? :mellow: I want to go to atl to visit family then begin my reward trip to sea.


----------



## PaulM (Oct 17, 2010)

RRrich said:


> I keep hoping that in the near future we will be able to book AGR trips beyond the simplest on the computer as we can book regular Amtrak trips.
> 
> I have a feeling that to do this AGR will have to figure out what rules they operate by and how to charge for trips.


Good point! It would take some very creative, not to mention expensive, computer programming to duplicate the "If you don't like the answer, hang up and call again" syndrome.


----------

